# Another Tjet question



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

OK. My plan is to recreate a field of Camaro Late Model Stock cars from my home track in the 70s. I have a JL Tjet camaro, but it just doesn't look right. I have 2 Tyco Camaros that have just the right look and they're the one's I'd like to mold.

From some of the guys that sell custom bodies, I have seen bodies that will fit a regular Tjet, and some that say they'll fit a "long wheelbase" Tjet. The camaro I want to mold is obviously going to need a longer wheelbase than the JL chassis. So I need chassis!

So here's the question: Does the "Long wheelbase" tjet have another designation? I've seen guys selling WIld Ones, Hot Rods, Slim Lines etc. Is the "long wheelbase" Tjet referring to one of these, or is it something different? And if so, who's got em? (cuz I'm in a buying frame of mind.)

Keen to know.

Shadow


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

You must be talking the 79 TYCO Camaro. The wheelbase is longer than all the TJETS. The closest pankake motor chassis would be the AFX and AFX/MT specialty chassis might fit.

If you look at your TJET Chassis there are 3 axel holes. The one in the front is the Long Wheelbase LWB configuration, the one in the back is the Shortwheel base configuration and the one in the middle is the Hot Rod Wheelbase.

I have an 82 Camaro that fits a TJET and will be shrinking the 79 Cmaro in the after the NJ Shoot-out in October.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Dam. Not the answer I was hoping for. Ah well. I did notice that the Tyco camaros were more in line with an XTraction chassis (but still not quite) I've gathered that bodies that clip onto the chassis are harder to cast (well...harder to get right) than those with screw posts. 

Once I figure out which Tyco chassis these are on, maybe I'll try to cast the Camaro as is and get a few more tyco's to mount them on instead of the Tjets. 

Till then. 

Shadow


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Shadow,

The Camaro's should fit the TYCO 440X2 Pan Chassis and the HP7 and HP2

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Roger, thanks for the tip. You seem to know your stuff, so I'll ask if you can help me identify what I've got here. 

I've got two different of these camaros (same body on both, different colors) I think one of them is a curve hugger cuz there's a traction magnet across the bottom toward the back axle. The chassis is stamped Tyco made in Hong Kong and there is also a 1 stamped on the other side. This one has a yellow body with black trim and says Z28 up the side on a diagonal.

The other one just has Tyco made in Hong Kong and has some kind of chip beteeen the front tires. The front tires themselves are dummy tires attached with no axle...they don't even spin. (I got these at a garage sale, so someone else may have done that) This one is red w/ white trim. Stock car #3, and a couple generic sponsor logos. I believe both of them have their stock paint...not repaints.

Any insights?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi SHadow if the chasssi is black plastic and the traction magnet is one thin piece all the way across thats an HP7 Chassis, The one with the Dummy wheels is caled a U-turn chassis and is designed to spin around in a corner and go in the opposite direction.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Roger, so I can assume from what you said that the HP7 and the Tyco 440x2 wide are compatible for bodies, and that the standard 440x2 will not? 

(Just to be sure what chassis I need to get my fleet underway)

You've been a big help, and I thank you!

Shadow


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Shadowracer said:


> Roger, so I can assume from what you said that the HP7 and the Tyco 440x2 wide are compatible for bodies, and that the standard 440x2 will not?
> 
> (Just to be sure what chassis I need to get my fleet underway)
> 
> ...


 You've got it right. The 440X2 Pan chassis is black plastic except the motor bulkheads and fit the wide and longer bodies. Both the Pan X2 and HP7 Chassis have a front axel hole that is in front of the guide pin and a rear axel hole that is the same wheelbase as the slim X2 chassis

Roger Corrie


----------

